# Kassenbon



## BenschM@ster (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

Bin dabei mir eine neue Homepage zu gestalten. Dachte ich mach mal etwas anderes als sonst.
Das bisherige Ergebnis ist hier:
http://home.arcor.de/benjamin.z/board.jpg

Rechts neben dem großen "Zettel" möchte ich noch einen langen Zettel hinmachen. Ich dachte da bietet sich ein Kassenbon von der Form her an 

Da stellen sich für mich folgende Probleme:
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass sich der Kassenbon unten dem Betrachter "entgegenwölbt" und dabei ein realistischer Schatten entsteht!?
Das Wölben bekomme ich mit dem Verzerren mehr schlecht als recht hin, aber der Schlagschatten liegt dann natürlich direkt an, was ja nicht sein darf.

Das zweite ist, wie bekommt man so eine Abrisskante hin, im Prinzip wie bei den Klebestreifen, aber ganz gleichmäßig und sehr fein, wie bei einer Sollbruchstelle an einem Kassenbon!?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe 
Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2005)

Tja, im Großen und Ganzen wurden die Themen schon hier im Forum behandelt. Wenn du nach dem Wölben-Effekt suchst, wirst du mit Sicherheit auch auf diesen Link stoßen: 

http://www.photoshopgurus.com/intermediate/creating_post-it_stick-ups.pdf

Für die Abrisskante würde ich dir empfehlen eine passende Werkzeugspitze zu basteln. Diese kannst du auch für den Radiergummi verwenden und damit die typische Kante erstellen.

Falls noch Fragen bestehen - immer her damit.


----------

